# RACISM against south asians in UAE??



## abc_12 (Jul 22, 2012)

HELLO,

I heard that Arabs are a little racist with Pakistanis, Bengalis, Indians and ect. Is this true? Do they discriminate them based on their passports even at work?

Also, why are white people treated like kings/queens there?


----------



## m1key (Jun 29, 2011)

There is racism between all groups of people here. Some are more overt about it than others. I would say the real problem is discrimination, possibly rooted in racism.

It shouldn't happen, but it does and to some extent it happens in all countries.It isn't a unique problem here.


----------



## Tropicana (Apr 29, 2010)

For the sake of keeping my sanity, and probably that of quite a few others, I would suggest that this topic be closed or at least moved to the sandpit.

I can very likely see where it would head to with some people exaggerating racism here, while some may use the "if I do not face it, it does not exist" card.


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

There's been tons of discussions about this topic before, please do a search.


----------

